# kbets



## kbets (Mar 21, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to Greece in two years time. Which area of Athens do most Ex Pats live in? I went to college in Athens is the early 70's.....long time ago...I'm thinking I would like to be around Syntagma Square....Thank you.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Kbets,
Welcome to the forum. I see that you have listed your "originally from" as USA. Are you an American citizen? Or rather - are you also an EU citizen? If NOT, what is your plan for doing this legally? If you post it here, I will help you sort it out - if you do not have a plan, let me know, there are ways to do it. I did it, both before and after marrying a local - you don't have to do that part, I promise. Just be aware that if you are NOT an EU citizen, it is very labor-intensive. In my case it took many years to pull off. The more money you have, the easier it is.

Kolonaki is a very ex-pat heavy area, especially Americans, all ages from students through retired age. I lived there for 2 years and loved it. It's also a great convenient location to the center (quick walk to Syntagma), with a metro, and plenty of shopping and such.


----------



## kbets (Mar 21, 2011)

wka said:


> Hi Kbets,
> Welcome to the forum. I see that you have listed your "originally from" as USA. Are you an American citizen? Or rather - are you also an EU citizen? If NOT, what is your plan for doing this legally? If you post it here, I will help you sort it out - if you do not have a plan, let me know, there are ways to do it. I did it, both before and after marrying a local - you don't have to do that part, I promise. Just be aware that if you are NOT an EU citizen, it is very labor-intensive. In my case it took many years to pull off. The more money you have, the easier it is.
> 
> Kolonaki is a very ex-pat heavy area, especially Americans, all ages from students through retired age. I lived there for 2 years and loved it. It's also a great convenient location to the center (quick walk to Syntagma), with a metro, and plenty of shopping and such.


Thanx for responding so quickly WKA
Yes....I am Greek American born in the US....an American Citizen. I have no plan as of yet. I have about two years to figure that out. I remember Kolonaki Square...Lovely....Please give me an idea of what the Legal Procedure is. Again...Thanx for responding so quickly!


----------



## kbets (Mar 21, 2011)

WKA....I sent a message...I'm not sure....but it may be added to the original reply you sent me. I'm horrible with computers....but I know I'll be able to figure this out! Again...Many Thanx!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, it doesn't matter if you're an American citizen - sorry, what I meant before is, are you a GREEK citizen, or a citizen of any one of the EU countries? Being Greek-American doesn't automatically mean you're a Greek citizen, so please be clear. 

If you are not a Greek citizen, you will need to go ahead and proceed through your local embassy or consulate (NYC has one) about getting your Greek citizenship. If you are male, you may have to deal with the issue of military service. If you can get Greek citizenship on the basis of your father being Greek, then you should be fine, and you'll have no problems to speak of.

If you are not a Greek citizen and for some reason either don't want to become one or are not able to become one and want to approach this as a non-EU citizen, it is a very different game altogether. Since you most likely can, if are not already, become a citizen, that is certainly what I would do if I were you!


----------

